
When automation goes horribly wrong - adzicg
https://gojko.net/2017/03/15/automation-horribly-wrong.html
======
mustafabisic1
" I’m sure that in the future the scientists will find a direct negative link
between pompous software system names and the damage they caused, and MiDAS
will be right on top of that list. "

hahha loved this quote. Nice post! Thanks

